# Got my stimulus!



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

Got my stimulus!


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

NIce!

Did the paltry amount of money change your life?


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Well until that screen shot I was gonna call BS. On second though after reviewing that screenshot, BS!!!


----------



## Sealguy40 (Apr 3, 2020)

argyowl said:


> Got my stimulus!


how long it took to get to you ?


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Youburr said:


> View attachment 441860


Yeah! &#129395;

A third of my mortgage


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Yeah! &#129395;
> 
> A third of my mortgage


We have a very similar mortgage &#128517;


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I definitely appreciate living in the south at a time like this, it's so cheap. My apartment is brand new with tall ceilings the whole 9 and it costs peanuts, comparatively. Here you can pocket so much extra money so long as you just work a decent amount. I don't need any government money but for those who do, I am glad they are finally getting help.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Youburr said:


> View attachment 441860


Yeah, $1200 in the Bay Area isn't a weeks worth of work for me, definitely feel like the joker on the bench


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

argyowl said:


> Got my stimulus!


Was she good?

.


----------



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

10/10


----------



## CHUMP CHANGE (Jun 25, 2018)

argyowl said:


> Got my stimulus!


Start itemizing it

$1000 toilet paper
$199 strip club
$1 Buy Uber/Lyft Stock .50 each


----------



## Jason15215 (Jul 16, 2019)

I'm an RN. I did travel nursing to San Francisco once. I live in Pittsburgh PA and with 15 years experience you will make about 30ish an hour. In San Francisco you make 60ish an hour. I checked out places in the south and the RNs there made 20ish an hour with 15 years experience Hard to believe there is that big of a gap.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

argyowl said:


> Got my stimulus!


Good for you. 
You can retire and live happily the rest of your life, as long as you die by next week.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/schedule-for-the-1-200-stimulus-checks.391121/post-6088832
They will not start sending them out for 20 more days.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/schedule-for-the-1-200-stimulus-checks.391121/post-6088832
> They will not start sending them out for 20 more days.


Those are the paper checks.

DD starts on 4/09. They expect to have all those out by 4/17 latest.

They will then set up the portal on the IRS site for everyone to enter current bank info to finish up the deposits.

Whatever is left by 4/24 will get the start of the paper checks, lowest incomes first. Every week another round goes out and it goes up in $10k income levels. Last ones getting the smallest amounts by September.

Keep an eye out for that portal if you haven't filed last couple years.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

ABQuber said:


> Those are the paper checks.


Really? I thought paper cheques / checks stopped in the 1980's. So much for the high tech world we live in.

.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ABQuber said:


> Those are the paper checks.
> 
> DD starts on 4/09. They expect to have all those out by 4/17 latest.
> 
> ...


Do you have a link to that? I have not heard that anywhere. They are using the phrase check to describe all payments in this correct article.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Do you have a link to that? I have not heard that anywhere. They are using the phrase check to describe all payments in this correct article.


https://www.businessinsider.com/irs-begin-sending-coronavirus-stimulus-payments-april-2020-4?amp
Ok, 4/14 at the latest for DD electronic payments.

Kinda cute how y'all think everyone can get it electronically. Millions don't even have bank accounts for DD. Of course paper checks are going at some point.

I've seen this same info on several news programs as well.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

argyowl said:


> Got my stimulus!


You are a day late for April Fools. Why post fake news?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ABQuber said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com/irs-begin-sending-coronavirus-stimulus-payments-april-2020-4?amp
> Ok, 4/14 at the latest for DD electronic payments.
> 
> Kinda cute how y'all think everyone can get it electronically. Millions don't even have bank accounts for DD. Of course paper checks are going at some point.
> ...


Thanks This is the first I have seen payments that early. We will not get any anyways, but I have been trying to debunk all the misinformation and out right lying about stimulus and Unemployment


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

argyowl said:


> Got my stimulus!


Nice try, but thanks for the laugh.


----------

